# Zend-Framework



## cb_73 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install Zend-Framework from ports. My question about this, do I first need to install apache+php+extensions+mysql? Or does the Zend-Framework port include them if not installed?

Greetings,
Cb


----------



## vadim64 (Feb 14, 2013)

Zend optimizer don't support FreeBSD with PHP > 5.3


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 14, 2013)

If you install the www/zend-framwork port then this will include all dependencies. This includes PHP (& required extensions).

This does *not* include a webserver (ie. Apache) or a database server (ie. MySQL), you can choose from several webservers and database servers, and ZF doesn't *need* them installed on this machine (the webserver or database server may be on a different machine), so you'll need pick one and install it.

Note that the Zend Framework in the ports is Zend Framework *1*, if you're starting a new project, you may want to look at Zend Framework 2.

Also note that you don't really need the port, you can also download ZF from the website and extract it.
ZF is pretty large, and includes lots of modules, most of which you're not going to use, but the port will install the dependencies for them.

For a list of all dependencies, you can do:

```
[/ports/www/zend-framework]% make all-depends-list | sort

/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zlib
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/converters/php5-iconv
/usr/ports/converters/php5-mbstring
/usr/ports/databases/libmemcached
/usr/ports/databases/pecl-memcache
/usr/ports/databases/pecl-memcached
/usr/ports/databases/php5-pdo
/usr/ports/databases/php5-sqlite3
/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf-wrapper
/usr/ports/devel/cmake
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/libcheck
/usr/ports/devel/libevent
/usr/ports/devel/libexecinfo
/usr/ports/devel/libltdl
/usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs
/usr/ports/devel/libtool
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/devel/oniguruma4
/usr/ports/devel/pcre
/usr/ports/devel/pear
/usr/ports/devel/php5-json
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/devel/t1lib
/usr/ports/devel/xorg-macros
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
/usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
/usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd
/usr/ports/graphics/png
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.14
/usr/ports/lang/php5
/usr/ports/lang/python27
/usr/ports/math/gmp
/usr/ports/misc/help2man
/usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
/usr/ports/net/php5-ldap
/usr/ports/net/php5-soap
/usr/ports/print/freetype2
/usr/ports/security/gnutls
/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
/usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
/usr/ports/security/libmcrypt
/usr/ports/security/libtasn1
/usr/ports/security/nettle
/usr/ports/security/p11-kit
/usr/ports/security/php5-hash
/usr/ports/security/php5-mcrypt
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-dom
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-simplexml
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-wddx
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-xml
/usr/ports/www/pecl-APC
/usr/ports/www/php5-session
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXmu
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXt
/usr/ports/x11/bigreqsproto
/usr/ports/x11/inputproto
/usr/ports/x11/kbproto
/usr/ports/x11/libICE
/usr/ports/x11/libSM
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libXau
/usr/ports/x11/libXdmcp
/usr/ports/x11/libXext
/usr/ports/x11/libXp
/usr/ports/x11/libXpm
/usr/ports/x11/libxcb
/usr/ports/x11/printproto
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
/usr/ports/x11/xcmiscproto
/usr/ports/x11/xextproto
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11/xtrans
```



			
				vadim64 said:
			
		

> Zend optimizer don't support FreeBSD with PHP > 5.3



That's good to know, but it's completely unrelated to Zend Framework.


----------

